# Attempted PCI - Can anyone tell me where I can find



## Salemcoder (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can find documentation to show whether or not it is correct to bill for an attempted stent placement that failed because the stent could not be placed -- but all of the work was done.  

I have been told in the past that we can bill for a stent in this case, but now am hearing that we cannot.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 27, 2011)

CardioCoder said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find documentation to show whether or not it is correct to bill for an attempted stent placement that failed because the stent could not be placed -- but all of the work was done.
> 
> I have been told in the past that we can bill for a stent in this case, but now am hearing that we cannot.




As far as I know there is not any official source that tells us about billing for failed/attempted procedures. Most cardio consultants will tell you you can either bill for what was actually done ( vessel stick etc) and bill for only that or reduce it down. Its a call you have to make based on how much work was done. Modifier 52 is reduced and patient is stable, 53 is you are saying procedure was stopped because patient became unstable. Oh and I forgot to say it may be a matter of opinion!


----------

